# H&R Ultra Slug Hunter 20ga.???



## jmartin419 (Nov 24, 2008)

I have heard nothing but good about these guns. I want to get one over summer so i can start slingin' some lead before the season starts. I was hopin' you guys that are shooting these could give me some ideas for scope/ammo combos that go good with these guns????


----------



## CMR (Jul 25, 2003)

A good low powered fixed or variable scope would be a good bet. 
I've heard of alot of folks using the Hornady SST slugs with great results.


----------



## Cpt.Chaos (May 28, 2006)

I have this gun, with the cool laminate stock too. I put a cheaper Bushnell Banner scope on it, and it will connect the dots @ 100yrds with Hornaday SST's. About $375 out the door from Bob and his crew over at Michi-gun in St. Clair Shores


----------



## jmartin419 (Nov 24, 2008)

Cpt.Chaos said:


> I have this gun, with the cool laminate stock too. I put a cheaper Bushnell Banner scope on it, and it will connect the dots @ 100yrds with Hornaday SST's. About $375 out the door from Bob and his crew over at Michi-gun in St. Clair Shores



any pics???


----------



## Cpt.Chaos (May 28, 2006)

I have a pic I took tonight for you in my albums, just click on my screen name, view my profile and look on the right at the album there. Click on the pic for a bigger view


----------



## jmartin419 (Nov 24, 2008)

thanks. i like that, its a good looking gun. i'm definitely gonna have to get one of those!


----------



## onebadmutt (Sep 16, 2008)

My friends ll shoot the ultra sluggers and made me a fan to. I will be picking one up soon.Not the lightest gun, but I dont move around much.They all switched to shooting the copper solids this year in the ones that shoot the 12`s and lightfields in the 20`s.Mine will be a 20ga


mutt


----------



## harpo1 (Dec 6, 2007)

H&R Ultra Slug Hunter (12 gauge)
Swift 3-9x40mm scope
Lightfield Hybrid EXP sabots (2.75")









I have nothing but good things to say about this gun. It will shoot 1" groups at 100 yards. The biggest issue you will hear about these guns (other than the weight), is the need to find one particular slug and stick with it. Some of them shoot Lightfields good, while others shoot Hastings, Winchester, Remington, etc... the best.


----------



## jmartin419 (Nov 24, 2008)

Harpo,

Are you happy with the 12, or do you wish you would of got the 20? Is the kick with the 12 really that bad???


----------



## polskagunner (Oct 2, 2008)

i have the 20g and i can shoot it all day with no problem very little kick


----------



## harpo1 (Dec 6, 2007)

jmartin419 said:


> Harpo,
> 
> Are you happy with the 12, or do you wish you would of got the 20? Is the kick with the 12 really that bad???


jmartin,
I'd be lying to you if I said the kick wasn't too bad with the 12...... however, it's not as bad as I thought it would be. The 20 did have some appeal at first, but the balistic numbers were quite better with the 12 (on longer shots) which is what sold me on it. Now I hear that they are working with some 20 gauge loads that will be pretty impressive.


----------



## redbug9 (Apr 11, 2007)

I picked up a 20 gauge USH with the thumb hole stock a couple of weeks ago. Haven't shot it yet. 

One thing I don't care for is the way the stock attaches to the action. Mine was loose out of the box. I tightened up the bolt as much as reasonably possible and seems OK. It would be nice to find a way to amke this joint a little more robust.

Trigger pull is a little heavy but breaks cleanly. 

On the whole seems like a nice little package.


----------



## jmartin419 (Nov 24, 2008)

harpo1 said:


> jmartin,
> The 20 did have some appeal at first, but the balistic numbers were quite better with the 12 (on longer shots) which is what sold me on it.


Where can you find these numbers?


----------



## DanP (Mar 1, 2005)

I picked up the 20ga the end of november and added the bushnell 3200 
2 x 7 scope. Very nice package - my son age 12 was shooting no problems.

sst & lightfield both grouped very well. He shot 75- 80 yards this year 
so we stayed with lightfields with touching shots at that distance.

next summer we will work on longer ranges


----------



## harpo1 (Dec 6, 2007)

jmartin419 said:


> Where can you find these numbers?


I was just going by the balistic numbers listed by the different slug manufacturers. The kinetic energy and trajectory drop significantly with the 20 gauge over the 12 with longer ranges (75-100 yards)


----------



## jmartin419 (Nov 24, 2008)

Yeah I will have to check those ballistic numbers out. Might cause me to change my mind.

Hey Dan P,
You mind me asking you what you setup cost???


----------



## n.selvig (May 20, 2008)

i shoot hornady sst they shot fine out the kick of 12 is nothing you can hardly tell its there


----------



## MSUICEMAN (Jan 9, 2002)

anybody know if the thumbhole stock is available separately from the gun? I'd like to convert mine over to a thumbhole stock.


----------



## slowpoke (Jan 30, 2001)

MSUICEMAN said:


> anybody know if the thumb hole stock is available separately from the gun? I'd like to convert mine over to a thumb hole stock.


I don't like it with turkey loads. When I shot it without a glove, might be different with a nice padded glove, the recoiled hurts my middle finger each time I shoat it.
Here's what I got









Remington 3 1/2" 870 and love it for deer and turkeys. My son even took 2 crows with the scope on it. I think you can buy a aftermarket one and put it on your 870 yourself. The stock moves during recoil to dampen the felt kick also the I think the pistol grip is eazer to hold onto during recoil and it takes a little of the kick from your shoulder. I shoot slugs with the smoove barrel with a improved choke and turkeys with a Indian Creek turkey choke tube.


----------



## wallboomer (Mar 28, 2004)

I have used this gun the last 4 years with great success. I use the 20gauge Winchestor Gold slugs, 1900fps, 260 grain sabot. 2 power Nikon scope. 2 deer dropped in their tracks, this year he went 20 yards and down. Love not having to deal with recoil. Check your trigger pull, mine is very stiff and I need to get it worked on. Love to get the thumbhole for mine.


----------



## jmartin419 (Nov 24, 2008)

wallboomer said:


> I have used this gun the last 4 years with great success. I use the 20gauge Winchestor Gold slugs, 1900fps, 260 grain sabot. 2 power Nikon scope. 2 deer dropped in their tracks, this year he went 20 yards and down. Love not having to deal with recoil. Check your trigger pull, mine is very stiff and I need to get it worked on. Love to get the thumbhole for mine.


What kind of yardage are you getting with that setup???


----------



## wallboomer (Mar 28, 2004)

I am sighted in for 100 yds but my longest shot to date has been 75 yds, dropped like a ton of bricks. Where I hunt, Allegan state game area, most shots are under 50 yards in heavy cover.


----------



## n.selvig (May 20, 2008)

wallbomer is Allegan is all under 50 yards i shoot i eight point there


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

I just won the H&R Ultra Slug Hunter 20 gauge at our QDMA banquet last night! I am excited to get out to the range with it! Thanks for all of the info!!


----------



## 3fingervic (Jan 28, 2009)

I think you'll be happy with it Amy. What kind of scope are you putting on it?


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

3fingervic said:


> I think you'll be happy with it Amy. What kind of scope are you putting on it?



I have not even thought about it yet Vic, any suggestions????


----------



## DanP (Mar 1, 2005)

I am shooting a 2X7 Bushnell 3200 - Sweet shooting package -


----------



## MSUICEMAN (Jan 9, 2002)

i like the 2x7 mueller, but there are lots of quality optics available... like the leupold 2x7 muzzleloader as well.


----------



## Line-Loc (Jan 26, 2004)

Gun went click...no bang

Try again gun went click..no bang. again....... This happened to us and the guy on MI Out of Doors on 11-15.........did anyone watch the show.? Why aren't we talking about this.


----------



## Craig M (May 17, 2000)

Amy, your going to love it! I got my daughter one and I find myself using it when she's not. I topped it with a 1.5x4 Simmons with 6 in. eye relief. It's a sweet little shooter with the SST's.


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

AmyInMI said:


> I have not even thought about it yet Vic, any suggestions????


Leupold Ultimate Slam 2-7x33mm or 3-9x40mm. About $260 or so, but a great value. My second choice would be a Nikon Slug Hunter 3-9x40mm. 

Congrats on the win!!!


----------



## MSUICEMAN (Jan 9, 2002)

Line-Loc said:


> Gun went click...no bang
> 
> Try again gun went click..no bang. again....... This happened to us and the guy on MI Out of Doors on 11-15.........did anyone watch the show.? Why aren't we talking about this.


is it a new gun? how many rounds? i've never heard of anyone having issues with their USH, but then again, i didn't see the show either. maybe it needs the pin replaced, cleaned transfer bar/trigger mechanism, or has a quality issue if its a new one. then again, maybe it could be quality issues with the primers of the slugs also.


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

MSUICEMAN said:


> is it a new gun? how many rounds? i've never heard of anyone having issues with their USH, but then again, i didn't see the show either. maybe it needs the pin replaced, cleaned transfer bar/trigger mechanism, or has a quality issue if its a new one. then again, maybe it could be quality issues with the primers of the slugs also.


Could be anything, I agree. Likely dirty, or over oiled, but without seeing it hard to tell. 9 times out of 10 it's a maintanance issue. Line Loc, did you ever solve the problem? If so, what did you find?


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

Thanks for all of the suggestions guys, you rock!!


----------



## 3fingervic (Jan 28, 2009)

Line-Loc said:


> Gun went click...no bang
> 
> Try again gun went click..no bang. again....... This happened to us and the guy on MI Out of Doors on 11-15.........did anyone watch the show.? Why aren't we talking about this.


Wow that is the first negative thing I've heard about the H&R sluggers. I design is so simple, there must have been a missing part.


----------



## 3fingervic (Jan 28, 2009)

AmyInMI said:


> I just won the H&R Ultra Slug Hunter 20 gauge at our QDMA banquet last night! I am excited to get out to the range with it! Thanks for all of the info!!


I would definetly put a 3x9 on it. I'm a bushnell guy, but I think there are too many good scopes to recommend a specific model.


----------



## Line-Loc (Jan 26, 2004)

The H&R 20 was new with some rounds through it, and not over oiled!

Update: H&R put a new f-pin in and it now works, so far.


----------



## ramitupurs84 (Nov 9, 2008)

How easy is it to find these guns used? The 12ga or the 20ga..what should one expect to see around the tri-cities for a price.


----------



## 3fingervic (Jan 28, 2009)

I don't know about a used one. You could go to Bud's gun shop online, they range from $177-$280 in 12ga. My suggestion is to get the one with the heavy barrel those range from $230-$280. Not bad IMO, and you won't be disappointed.


----------

